# Would anybody be interested in a group chat?



## Shuraiya (Aug 11, 2011)

I am sure a lot of us are feeling alone and scared a lot of the time and have nobody to talk to or nobody that'll understand what they are experiencing. It is the most depressing and frustrated thing to experience sometimes and I'd like to see if we can change that. 

Thus, here is an idea. 

If people are interested and can relate, how about we all vote for a message application ( Whatsapp, Groupme, Viber and so on ) and make a big group chat for people to join so that whenever they are feeling miserable, terrible, anxious, or what not. They can just throw it in there and have everyone help each other through these hard times. 

You will not feel alone. Never, again. We'll have a bunch of people from different countries and different nationalities. Share our stories, share what it's like to live in that particular country, hear about each others dreams, each others happiness, help each other through our anxiety and making us feel alright and not alone. 

If you feel like this is a good idea, put down what message application would be most suitable for you.

I am interested to see what people would think about this. 

Take care and stay strong everyone <3


----------



## maast (Jul 4, 2014)

It looks a good idea. I suggest Whats app


----------



## Cael (Feb 18, 2013)

Good idea! Anything from Skype, Whatsapp, Viber


----------



## Shuraiya (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, that makes just the 3 of us then. Altho' this topic has been viewed over a hundred times! ): 

Come one people, nobody else?


----------



## Take No More (Dec 28, 2013)

Good idea. There is a group that was made before I think there are 3 participants still left in it u can text me ur numbers and I'll add u or we can just make a new one. Good luck with that


----------



## Take No More (Dec 28, 2013)

*am in*



Shuraiya said:


> I am sure a lot of us are feeling alone and scared a lot of the time and have nobody to talk to or nobody that'll understand what they are experiencing. It is the most depressing and frustrated thing to experience sometimes and I'd like to see if we can change that.
> 
> Thus, here is an idea.
> 
> ...


Count me in for sure


----------



## Ladyyybug (Oct 7, 2014)

I would love to do this! I don't have a suggestion for any apps, I'll use whatever! Lets do this!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Whatsapp and I'm game!


----------



## breezyfun711 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Yes*

I'm in.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

If you guys are still doing this, count me in =)


----------



## Blaze Crow (Sep 11, 2014)

skype.


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

The OP hasnt been here in a while, and I doubt he's returning any time soon.

Someone should probably take over some sort of leader position and focus on setting this thing up.

I'm interested in participating,too. 
Not familiar with any of these apps, though. Only in my 20's and I feel old at my lack of chat app knowledge =(


----------



## InDelirium (Jul 15, 2013)

whatsapp?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in.. this group together yet?


----------



## pnutbutterjellytime (Nov 10, 2014)

A little behind but I would love to be a part of this if someone is organizing


----------



## OnlyLove (Nov 13, 2014)

I've just joined but i'm interested. Whatsapp x


----------



## Darkskin (Nov 13, 2014)

If its still on, im willing to do it. What time tho


----------



## norahbranca (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey, just saw it... The group exist? Would love to join xxns Serif"][/FONT]


----------



## norahbranca (Feb 5, 2015)

norahbranca said:


> Hey, just saw it... The group exist? Would love to join xxns Serif"][/FONT]


----------



## Fionaa (Jan 31, 2015)

I would want to, but wheres the group?


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

it would be kind of nice if there was a web app that was setup like a bar or pub that was open a hour or so a few times a day. maybe there could be a bartender role that get shifted around so there was guaranteed to be somebody there. :idea

if its open just a short while for pedictable times you could make it part of a routine and if its not available all the time not so obsessed with it.


----------



## Eashin Yosh (Jan 8, 2015)

count me in!


----------



## QualityDuck (Dec 9, 2014)

sign me up


----------



## Cloud321 (May 24, 2014)

Brilliant idea! How do I join?


----------



## rurichek (Jan 23, 2015)

I am in. Maybe we can do a Facebook support group?


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I wish I had the ability to join, but now that I downgraded my phone I don't have access to cool chats.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

yea sure but my internet's been acting kinda weird so I can only communicate through fax


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Feb 23, 2015)

I would love to be a part of this, but I dont have access to a decent phone, so cant use the apps. Skype i could do though. :3


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

If I can join, I am down.


----------



## Ovski (Jun 28, 2014)

Count me in :clap


----------



## KrystinaDanielle (Feb 18, 2015)

I love this idea. Its a great way to find support at those times when we really need it!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Cool idea. Use what?


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Any updates on this? We really need something like this.....I think it would be a heck of a lot more beneficial for us than creating endless threads across the site.


----------



## Inknotmink94 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Nabeel said:


> Any updates on this? We really need something like this.....I think it would be a heck of a lot more beneficial for us than creating endless threads across the site.


How about using skype or something? Maybe we're all just waiting for somebody else to start, lol.


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

It seems no one is taking on the leadership roll this idea needs. I can do this... as I really need this group as of now. Does it sound like Skype works best for everyone?


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

To really get this ball rolling, anyone who wants to participate in this chat group on Skype, either pm me your skype name, or post it here, or just add me (kbrandt55) saying you're from SAS and i'll start from there. My skype profile picture is an old man, that's a short story i'd be happy to share once we get the group rolling. :]


----------



## Hopingforamiracle (Mar 13, 2015)

iamzloff said:


> To really get this ball rolling, anyone who wants to participate in this chat group on Skype, either pm me your skype name, or post it here, or just add me (kbrandt55) saying you're from SAS and i'll start from there. My skype profile picture is an old man, that's a short story i'd be happy to share once we get the group rolling. :]


Hope to hear your short story soon


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, if anybody start a whatsapp chatgrp, do keep me informed. In the meanwhile i'll join skype.


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

tensedboy said:


> Hi, if anybody start a whatsapp chatgrp, do keep me informed. In the meanwhile i'll join skype.


What is your name on skype good sir?


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

iamzloff said:


> What is your name on skype good sir?


I just added you with the nick jeveryys


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

bumping this thread


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Skype: v1530545


----------



## diapolis (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm actually working to put together a website where people with social anxiety can chat with each other, kind of like Chatroulette (but safe).

Here's a post I made about it:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-practice-social-interaction-through-1406433/

Would love your guys' feedback!


----------

